
Show HN: I'm crowdsourcing anonymous salaries from the ground up in real time - jampoole
https://salaryfeed.com
======
jampoole
Hello HN, I made this site because the other sites out there really don't feel
anonymous so I wanted a place that had very little restriction.

Here's how it's different than other sites out there:

-It's totally open and anonymous (e.g. no registration and no login). By removing logging in, people (including myself) are much more apt to actually providing salary information.

-Each entry is timestamped and displayed for indication of staleness when the time comes. You'll be able to better make judgements of what the current salaries are based on that, including cost of living increases per date, etc.

-The same person can continue to add salary info anytime (for raises, job movement, etc.) because it's always being tracked so this shouldn't destroy the integrity.

-The audience has a voice in each salary submission by having the opportunity to flag and comment for each.

-Lastly, this site is totally crowdsourced, however as mentioned above there's zero login. Also a lot of the other sites are only basing salaries on stats or taking from visa databases which is not what this site is about it's all about real entries.

Thanks for viewing!

